

Firesafe: Add Complex Security Logic to Your Firebase App - tlarkworthy
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-02-04-firesafe-complex-security-logic-for-firebase.html

======
tlarkworthy
So there are two technologies, Firesafe which is for drawing finite state
machines, then, behind the scenes I have connected Firebase security rules to
a static analyser. This allows me to check the logic makes sense IN EVERY
CONCEIVABLE LOGICAL COMBINATION.

I have really enjoyed developing this project and I hope to find people who
can use it. (sign up to the mailing list and I will be in touch)

[http://tomlarkworthy.github.io/](http://tomlarkworthy.github.io/)

